# Happy Festivus, everyone!



## Fyrefox (Dec 23, 2022)

I would be remiss if I didn’t wish everyone a _Happy Festivus _this December 23rd, which marks the observance this year.  The unconventional Xmas alternative was first introduced on _Seinfeld _in 1997, and has since become a part of the national consciousness.

Since _Festivus _traditionally begins with the _Airing of Grievances_, I’ll kick things off by saying, “_I’ve got a lot of problems with all of you!”  _Have you gotten out your aluminum _Festivus _pole yet?  It requires no decoration…

We shall then proceed to the _Feats of Strength_, which is much like wrestling.  Remember that _Festivus _isn’t over until you can pin me…

_Festivus…for the rest of us!  _Doesn’t that scratch you where you itch?  Spread the tradition…


----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 23, 2022)

Fyrefox said:


> Festivus​


One of my favorite holidays!

Never a big Seinfeld fan, but I did appreciate Festivus!


----------



## hearlady (Dec 23, 2022)

Haha! Is that a young Jack Black at the table?


----------



## Jace (Dec 23, 2022)

Too much!


----------



## oldman (Dec 23, 2022)

Oh yeah, I have to get a new Festivus pole this year.


----------



## Wren (Dec 23, 2022)

Thank you  Fyrefox, Seasons Greetings to you and best wishes for the new year !


----------



## Right Now (Dec 23, 2022)

I've learned something today from you, @Fyrefox !   Festivus or not, wishing you a wonderful holiday this year!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 23, 2022)

hearlady said:


> Haha! Is that a young Jack Black at the table?


@hearlady , LOL I think so! I went back and looked again and I believe you're right. Good eye, girl!.


----------

